# QR25 exhaust comments needed



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi,

I have gone through just about all the posts.
I use to drive a Spec V but now switched to X-trail (having the same engine).
When spring comes I will be adding lots of bolt-ons (cai,header,ur pulley...).
As for the exhaust, I already have a HS header and already have the rest of the exhaust parts (Magnaflow cat, resonator 4" dia 14" body, and muffler oval 5"x8" 18" long body, all in stainless and 2.25" diameter) which will be installed later.

I do not want it "neighbour waking&complaining" loud.

I had read a post by "Chimmike" which mentoned to get resonator "as big as possible" but couldn't find that post.
I was told by Magnaflow that the 14" long 4" dia resonator is their largest one IN STAINLESS.
Will this be sufficient? if not, is it ok to simply weld on two resonators one after another?

Looking for your comments w\experiences.

Chimmike, you first.

Thanks, ValBoo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

getting a high flow cat on the downpipe will help noise. i realize you live in canada but aluminized parts do hold up well to salt. IIRC a 28 inch resonator does exist. if they make an exhaust to fit your car, by all means get a Stromung. they are by far the deepest and quietest.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.magnaflow.com  that's the place to go man. Yeah, a stainless resonator will last a lot longer. With header, good exhaust, big resonator, and good muffler it won't be terribly annoying.

I'd give it time, I think a company will come out with exhaust for the X-trail.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

VRS will make an exhaust custom for the car and can do it in any size piping in aluminized or stainless steel. Unless you plan on keeping the car 10 years, stainless is not a must though.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Try www.bigexhaust.com


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> www.magnaflow.com  that's the place to go man. Yeah, a stainless resonator will last a lot longer. With header, good exhaust, big resonator, and good muffler it won't be terribly annoying.
> 
> I'd give it time, I think a company will come out with exhaust for the X-trail.



Hi "EL HEFE", how's everything there @ Florida?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I would not worry about rust in the front half of the exhaust (the end always rusts first). If your muffler is the regular style (not straight thru) then you don't have to worry about noise even with small resonator.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Valboo just use the Magnalow resonator with VRS exhaust tubing (stainless or aluminized. 

While you're at it, also have a custom downpipe made. I don't think the front suspension gives us enough clearance (without tearing it appart) to fit in a HP downpipe.

Also be careful what type of canister you choose as the opening under the rear bumper is not really that big to accept the most common ones. Let me know if you need any info. I've had my custom exhaust for more than a year and you do feel the power thorugh the butt dyno


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*exhaust*



Terranismo said:


> Valboo just use the Magnalow resonator with VRS exhaust tubing (stainless or aluminized.
> 
> While you're at it, also have a custom downpipe made. I don't think the front suspension gives us enough clearance (without tearing it appart) to fit in a HP downpipe.
> 
> Also be careful what type of canister you choose as the opening under the rear bumper is not really that big to accept the most common ones. Let me know if you need any info. I've had my custom exhaust for more than a year and you do feel the power thorugh the butt dyno


Terranismo, thanks for the tips.

I already have my HS header, and maganaflow cat, resonator and muffler (in separate pieces). As for the tubing, I will have it custom made here in Montreal. (I went with 2.25" dia)

As for the downpipe I know what you mean: I will also have it custom made.
I did have a good look at the stock one and I don't know if the mexican version is the same as ours, but the stok pipe is very sinuous around the tranny and increadibly in some areas it is flattened out to almost half its original size, I couln't beleive it when I saw that. There's definitely a couple of HP lost right there in the downpipe.

About the canister... Did you mount your muffler in the same position as the stock (ie perpendicular with the car) or did you mount yours length wise parallel with the car? I was trying to figure out if there is enough room I will try to avoid these 90 degree bends in the piping and make it straight from front to back.

Later, ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Valboo, for the downpipe you can have you muffler shop custom fabricate you one. They have to take into account the bends around the transmision and clearance with the front suspension and chasis subframe.

I mounted my exhaust parallel to my truck. Just be careful to buy a short one since there is little clearance under the bumper and after the back suspension braces. 

Click on the link in my signature to see some pics of how I installed my exhaust. I also had the pipe route VERY straightened out as it bend and kinks especially under the floorboards.


----------

